# PlayStation 3 Overtakes The Xbox 360



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheat Code Central: Video Game News.

The exclusives did it for sony. The same could do it for ps-vita maybe.

This is also another great news for ps3 owners:-

Sony To Launch PlayStation Web Store


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

So, playstation brought out a console which needs zero controller? No?
Well, then it didn't overtake the XBox Kinect!


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 30, 2013)

That's what i exactly think



Vyom said:


> So, playstation brought out a console which needs zero controller? No?
> Well, then it didn't overtake the XBox Kinect!


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Its the blue ray player, I am absolutely sure of it, there are plenty of people who bought a PS3 just so they can play Blue rays, with some casual gaming on the side, like for a family where the kids want to game and parents want to see blue rays PS3 is an ideal solution, this is where Xbox has failed, they should have integrated a blue ray player long back(xbox 360.v2).


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

yep the blu ray player makes it an ideal home theatre upgrade.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yep the blu ray player makes it an ideal home theatre upgrade.


Yeah, a few months back my cousin was returning from USA and asked me what Blue Ray home theater he should buy from there? I told him to get the PS3 as he like gaming as well, two birds with one stone.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

just wait and watch PS4 will be a killer too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> just wait and watch PS4 will be a killer too.


That remains to be seen, both platforms have exclusives, HALO, GOW, Uncharted, etc, but I think both of them will come with similar hardware and blue ray drives.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its the blue ray player, I am absolutely sure of it, there are plenty of people who bought a PS3 just so they can play Blue rays, with some casual gaming on the side, like for a family where the kids want to game and parents want to see blue rays PS3 is an ideal solution, this is where Xbox has failed, they should have integrated a blue ray player long back(xbox 360.v2).



exactly.. the good blu ray players cost about 60-70% of the cost of the lowest PS3.. so why not just get a ps3 itself


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 30, 2013)

these days good blu ray players cost 10k
u can do the math


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

yes gamerganesh..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> That remains to be seen, both platforms have exclusives, HALO, GOW, Uncharted, etc, but I think both of them will come with similar hardware and blue ray drives.



Ps4 will probably have a southern islands gpu (GCN2) with 18 cu's. Xbox 720 will have a 12 cu's gpu based on GCN and not GCN 2. This will be the difference maker.
There are also rumors that ps4 or orbis will have a 2nd bespoke gpu to handle physics and extra vertex shading. On paper overall, it has a peak performance of 1.8 teraflops while durango (xbox 720) has 1.2 tflops.

Liverpool looks like the most powerful SOC ever made yet.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Ps4 will probably have a southern islands gpu (GCN2) with 18 cu's. Xbox 720 will have a 12 cu's gpu based on GCN and not GCN 2. This will be the difference maker.
> There are also rumors that ps4 or orbis will have a 2nd bespoke gpu to handle physics and extra vertex shading. On paper overall, it has a peak performance of 1.8 teraflops while durango (xbox 720) has 1.2 tflops.
> 
> Liverpool looks like the most powerful SOC ever made yet.


Yeah, even PS3 had better processing power than X360 but games looked almost same, I guess they'll find some optimization?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Well PS3 was also much faster than Xbox 360 so if PS4 is faster than Xbox 720 then its not a big surprise for me.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well PS3 was also much faster than Xbox 360 so if PS4 is faster than Xbox 720 then its not a big surprise for me.


That's what I had said, at the end games looks same on PS3 and X360.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

the PS3 was harder to work on than the X360, so the games are slightly less optimised. maybe thats why the net output, even though the PS3 being more powerful, are equal.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the PS3 was harder to work on than the X360, so the games are slightly less optimised. maybe thats why the net output, even though the PS3 being more powerful, are equal.


Yeah, actually Xbox used directx, so easy to port games after developing it in PC, PS3 however used OpenGL/LibGCM, so different rendering path, new gen consoles should both aim for same rendering pathway, now xbox will always use direct x, no question, so if PS4 also uses direct x that will be the end of open gl for desktop.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Ps4 will still use open-gl and its derivatives. Xbox 720 will be dx11. 
This was the reason why ps3 exclusives always looked so good.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Ps4 will still use open-gl and its derivatives. Xbox 720 will be dx11.
> This was the reason why ps3 exclusives always looked so good.



Well I take it as a good thing. I mean its good that two technologies are there, I hate monopoly.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I take it as a good thing. I mean its good that two technologies are there, I hate monopoly.


Yeah, and since PC supports both, we benefit anyway


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

i just hope the ports are good quality, not like GTA4..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i just hope the ports are good quality, not like GTA4..



Condition is actually improving. Now many games which were console exclusives are actually coming to PC and doing well which inspires others developers that PC is not going away and as soon as they realize it more they get the profit.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

somebody tell this to the guys at Naughty Dogs....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> somebody tell this to the guys at Naughty Dogs....



No need, consoles needs some exclusives or no one will buy them. We are getting TR this year anyway.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2013)

^TR ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^TR ?


Tomb Raider?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2013)

ahh right, btw any ideas about what ports the PS4 is gonna have ? like DVI HDMI and other things ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ahh right, btw any ideas about what ports the PS4 is gonna have ? like DVI HDMI and other things ?


HDMI will be there, so should be a display port, since its AMD, and PS3 looks to have enough juice to support eyefinity, so maybe a couple of display ports? Just saying.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

multi display capped at 30Hz?? feasible, but unwanted.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> multi display capped at 30Hz?? feasible, but unwanted.



Well wanted by many others.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well wanted by many others.



multi display capped at 30Hz?? feasible, and wanted.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

it looks like the ps3 will make the 100 million mark ... 

The 20 PlayStation 3 Exclusives of 2013 - IGN

20 Games to watch for in 2013 . The same thing happened with the ps2...finals year exclusives and price cuts pulled it off..then why not for the ps3?  Finally God (kaz Hirai) came to the rescue of SONY.....


----------

